# Dreharbeiten für Jedermann



## Next (6. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin im besitz einer Konventionellen Drehbank und wollte hier mal drauf Aufmerksam machen.Falls irgendwelche Dreharbeiten anfallen bin ich gerne bereit dies zu machen...ob nach Zeichnung oder einfache Reperaturarbeiten.
Bei fragen einfach schreiben...

Umlaufdurchmesser über Bett 	        	320mm
Umlaufdurchmesser über Schlitten           190mm
Spitzenweite                                       920mm

Rändeln,Metrisches Gewinde /Feingewinde,Excenter....


Gruß Dennis


----------



## kamo-i (6. Dezember 2011)

Die Info kann Gold wert sein! ;-) Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (6. Dezember 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=555588

Kannst du gegebenenfalls auch sowas drehen?

gruß Tobias


----------



## Next (6. Dezember 2011)

Hey,ich denke das sollte kein problem sein.Bräuchte einfach nur die Maße.Material: Alu? 

Gruß


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. Dezember 2011)

Beste, Suche jemanden der mir spaces dreht. Möglichst aus POM ( der leichte Kunststoff). 
Melde mich noch bei dir.


----------



## potsdamradler (6. Dezember 2011)

> Hey,ich denke das sollte kein problem sein.Bräuchte einfach nur die Maße.Material: Alu?



Hi Denni,

steht alles in dem Fredlink. Zeichnung und Maße mußt du runterscrollen.

Fräsen ....als Option in Planung ?


----------



## Next (6. Dezember 2011)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Hi Denni,
> 
> steht alles in dem Fredlink. Zeichnung und Maße mußt du runterscrollen.
> 
> Fräsen ....als Option in Planung ?



Ja habe ich im Nachhinein auch entdeckt ;-) also im Moment habe ich noch keine Fräse wird aber in naher Zukunft folgen.Ich werde dann schon Bescheid geben...


----------



## potsdamradler (6. Dezember 2011)

Next schrieb:


> also im Moment habe ich noch keine Fräse wird aber in naher Zukunft folgen.Ich werde dann schon Bescheid geben...




Ja, mach das- wer nicht wagt verliert (nicht).

Erstmal werd ich's ohne Miniexzenter probieren, da du ja noch keine Fräse hast...
Oder Kettenblätter recyclen, aus einem.. 42er ein ..38er fräsen..für SSP Fahrer, bzw.Leute die keine Steig-Abwurfhilfen brauchen. Da würd ich mal Kurieragenturen connecten, Briefdienste, also der Verschleiß ist da... Naja und neue KB sind ja nicht ganz billig. Im Netz werden aus Alu/Carbon welche neu gebaut, Recycling nicht.

Selbsttest zuerst, und wenn dich das überzeugt- überzeugst du andere


----------



## To-bi-bo (6. Dezember 2011)

Die Maße stehen zwar unten im Fred, wenns aber ernsthaft möglich sein sollte, würde ich vorher nochmal drübergucken, ob das so ist bzw. ob es passt.
Material Alu wäre gut, dann könnt ich es eloxieren lassen.

gruß Tobias


----------



## Next (6. Dezember 2011)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Die Maße stehen zwar unten im Fred, wenns aber ernsthaft möglich sein sollte, würde ich vorher nochmal drübergucken, ob das so ist bzw. ob es passt.
> Material Alu wäre gut, dann könnt ich es eloxieren lassen.
> 
> gruß Tobias



Also wie gesagt,schau noch mal drüber und überprüfe die Maße noch mal und gib mir dein Okay und ich mach dir das fertig;-)

Gruß Dennis


----------



## To-bi-bo (6. Dezember 2011)

Also anstatt der 30,2 wären wohl etwas mehr also 32mm sinnvoll.
Ob du das mit einer Wandstärke von 2mm vernünftig drehen kannst weiß ich nicht, wenns Probleme macht, dann nimm 3 oder 4mm.
Ansonsten schonmal vorweg danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Next (10. Dezember 2011)

Hey falls du die spacer haben möchtest habe ich dieses Material da.Sogar noch etwas härter als normal.Allerdings in weiß ...


Gruß Dennis


----------



## q_FTS_p (10. Dezember 2011)

Kannst du auch spezielle (nicht Norm) Schrauben mit Innensechskant drehen?


----------



## erwinosius (10. Dezember 2011)

> Kannst du auch spezielle (nicht Norm) Schrauben mit Innensechskant drehen?


Was die Leute alles brauchen!? Glaubst du nicht dass es solche Schrauben nicht schon fertig gibt?


----------



## q_FTS_p (10. Dezember 2011)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Was die Leute alles brauchen!? Glaubst du nicht dass es solche Schrauben nicht schon fertig gibt?


 
Sicher gibts die fertig. Allerdings hilft mir das wenig, wenn ich zu keiner innerhalb der nächsten 6 Monate komme. Außerdem gibts die, die ich brauche, nur in Alu und ich will Stahl.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. Dezember 2011)

Hey,

wenn du mir deine Mail addy gibst, ich hab da ein paar Spacer/Distanzstücke die (sehr leicht) gefertigt werden müssen. 
Gerne kannst du dich auch melden [email protected]


----------



## erwinosius (12. Dezember 2011)

> Sicher gibts die fertig. Allerdings hilft mir das wenig, wenn ich zu keiner innerhalb der nächsten 6 Monate komme. Außerdem gibts die, die ich brauche, nur in Alu und ich will Stahl.


kann mir deine beiden Aussagen eigentlich nicht vorstellen, weder dass man ein Normteil nicht schneller als in 6 Monaten bekommt, noch dass es das Teil eher in Aluminium als in Stahl gibt....
willst nicht mal bisschen genauer werden was du eigentlich brauchst

gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (12. Dezember 2011)

Das mit den 6monaten kannst du ruhig glauben. In der industrie gibt es aktuell wiederbeschaffungszeiten für normteile von 20..23 wochen.


----------



## duro e (14. Dezember 2011)

gut das wir bei uns vieles einfach herstellen bzw alles in extrem großen massen haben und bestellen können ^^. aber da liegt auch vllt der unterschied zwischen nem shop bzw vertrieb und nem riesen industriebetrieb , der dauerhaft material für instandhaltungsarbeiten etc braucht .


----------



## To-bi-bo (15. Dezember 2011)

Danke nochmal für die schnelle Hilfe - bin absolut zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. War halt genau das, wonach ich gesucht hatte!

Hier nochmal ein Bild von meiner neuen Sitzrohrhülse!


----------



## potsdamradler (15. Dezember 2011)

Achsooo, mit Sattelschelle, Weltneuheit ???
Hab immer an so eine Art Lenkerstopfen gedacht

Einer hat's erfunden- der andere gut umgesetzt

Hochachtung, sehr gelungen.


----------



## Next (15. Dezember 2011)

Finde ich super das du zufrieden bist und der Stopfen passt.Immer wieder gerne


----------



## To-bi-bo (15. Dezember 2011)

Also ich habe das ganze bisher so noch nicht gesehen.. Vielleicht sollte ich mal über ein Patent nachdenken  
Nein Quatsch, wer sich jetzt denkt, dass er sowas auch brauchen könnte kann ja mal Next fragen.


----------



## potsdamradler (15. Dezember 2011)

http://www.dpma.de/gebrauchsmuster/index.html

War auch mein Gedanke


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. Dezember 2011)

Ein patent anmelden kostet Geld. Bekomm das mal wieder rein. Wer hat schon das Verlagen seinen Sattel ab zubauen, wenn man doch deswegen einen Rahmen gewählt hat).


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (31. Dezember 2011)

Erstmal Danke für die Teile, passen Perfekt !


Hab da evtl noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten aus Aluminium. 
Kannst du Gewinde schneiden ?


----------



## Next (3. Januar 2012)

Frohes Neues erstmal.Das höre ich doch gerne.Gewinde schneiden geht auch.Egal ob innen oder aussen.Mach einfach wieder ne Zeichnung oder Skizze fertig und ich Schau es mir an.Eloxieren auch??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_1988 (3. Januar 2012)

Next schrieb:


> ...also im Moment habe ich noch keine Fräse wird aber in naher Zukunft folgen.Ich werde dann schon Bescheid geben...



Falls du mal was (CNC) Fräsen musst sag einfach bescheid, wozu hab ich sonst das ding im Geschäft ^^


----------



## Next (3. Januar 2012)

Stefan_1988 schrieb:


> Falls du mal was Fräsen musst sag einfach bescheid, wozu hab ich sonst das ding im Geschäft ^^



Hey dankefür das Angebot.Werde drauf zurückkommen,wenn es der Fall sein sollte.Wollte mir auch noch eine zulegen.


----------



## potsdamradler (3. Januar 2012)

Das könnte für die Fixie Klientel interessant sein: http://rahmenbauforum.de/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=33


----------



## Next (3. Januar 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Das könnte für die Fixie Klientel interessant sein: http://rahmenbauforum.de/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=33



Die Excenterwelle kann man bzw. ich auch komplett auf der Drehmaschine drehen ohne Schraubstock und co


----------



## Stefan_1988 (3. Januar 2012)

Next schrieb:


> ...Wollte mir auch noch eine zulegen.


Sowas lohnt sich doch gar nicht für den Privatgebrauch zukaufen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (4. Januar 2012)

Hab auch schon öfters überlegt mir eine kleine Fräse zukaufen. Das lohnt sich sicherlich, wenn man dazu noch über das Wissen besitzt.


----------



## erwinosius (4. Januar 2012)

Stefan_1988 schrieb:


> Sowas lohnt sich doch gar nicht für den Privatgebrauch zukaufen.



Hobbies lohnen sich selten, machen aber trotzdem Spaß....


----------



## Next (4. Januar 2012)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Hobbies lohnen sich selten, machen aber trotzdem Spaß....



So sieht es aus


----------



## Stefan_1988 (4. Januar 2012)

also ich wÃ¼rde keine 20.000â¬ fÃ¼r eine frÃ¤smaschine ausgegeben ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potsdamradler (5. Januar 2012)

Stefan_1988 schrieb:


> also ich würde keine 20.000 für eine fräsmaschine ausgegeben ^^



Wieso, alles 'ne Frage der Inflation ^^ 



> Zitat:
> Zitat von *erwinosius*
> 
> 
> ...


 Jenau, das Gefühl muß entscheiden  ...der Rest folgt dann sowieso.

(@erwin: pscht seh grad; bin schon wieder im Treilforum )


----------



## Next (6. Januar 2012)

Also für den heimgebrauch reicht mir da ne konventionelle Fräse. Hab da auch schon eine in Sicht. Ist der selber Hersteller wie meine Drehmaschine und ist auch auf cnc aufrüstbar ;-)


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. Januar 2012)

Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken eine zu kaufen, statt mein Bike leichter zubauen. 
Was haltet ihr von der Optimum BF20 Vario?


----------



## hst_trialer (6. Januar 2012)

Und was ist von den CNC-Step Geräten zu halten???


----------



## Stefan_1988 (6. Januar 2012)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken eine zu kaufen, statt mein Bike leichter zubauen.
> Was haltet ihr von der Optimum BF20 Vario?


Ist das eine von diesen Baumarktmaschinen? Lieber eine alte Deckel FP1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Für kleine ALu-Spielerreien wahrscheinlich brauchbar. Kommt halt auf die Leistung und Steifigkeit der Maschine an. 
Wichtig sind ist natrülich auch das Spiel in den Antriebsspindeln und welche Spindelart verbaut ist. Sind Kugelumlaufspindeln verbaut dann ist alles okay.
Sind aber nur 'normale' Antriebsspindel drin wirds schon schwieriger, dann kannst nur noch Gegenlauffräsen, außer es sind zwei entgegengesetzt verbaut dann kannst du wieder Gleichlauffräsen.


----------



## ingoingo (6. Januar 2012)

Stefan_1988 schrieb:


> Ist das eine von diesen Baumarktmaschinen? Lieber eine alte Deckel FP1
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich habe die BF20 im Keller stehen. Es ist ne tolle Maschine welche man aber natürlich nicht mit einer Deckel vergleichen kann.
Für die im Trialbereich anfallenden Dinge reicht sie jedoch völlig aus.

Kugelumlaufspindeln sind kein Must have. Und es ist falsch zu sagen alles ohne Kugelumlauf ist schlecht. 
Rüstet man auf cnc mit hilfe von Schrittmotoren um sind KUS natürlich sehr nett. Zum konventionellen Fräsen braucht man diese jedoch sicherlich nicht.

Über Gleich und Gegenlauf musste ich mir bei meinen jetztigen Zustellungen noch nicht viele Gedanken machen.


lg Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_1988 (6. Januar 2012)

ingoingo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Über Gleich und Gegenlauf musste ich mir bei meinen jetztigen Zustellungen noch nicht viele Gedanken machen.
> 
> ...



Also ich weis ja nicht was du bei dir im Keller machst ^^ 
aber den unterschied zwischen Gegenlauffräsen und Gleichlauffräsen sieht man immer egal wieviel du zustellst, vorallem dann wenn du keine Kugelumlaufspindel oder zwei Gegenläufigespindeln hast.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. Januar 2012)

Ich sag es mal so, mein Buget wäre bei 1500 zuende. Zumal meine Frau davon noch nichts weiß. 
Gibt es was in der Region zum Empfehlen? 
Sollte auch Maße haben die in eine Wohnung passt. Bitte keine 300 kg und mehr. 

Ps: Hab (noch) nicht viel Ahnung davon


----------



## ingoingo (6. Januar 2012)

Stefan_1988 schrieb:


> Also ich weis ja nicht was du bei dir im Keller machst ^^
> aber den unterschied zwischen Gegenlauffräsen und Gleichlauffräsen sieht man immer egal wieviel du zustellst, vorallem dann wenn du keine Kugelumlaufspindel oder zwei Gegenläufigespindeln hast.



Um eins Vorweg zunehmen. Ich komme aus der Materie. Wie ich sehe du auch. Es kommt immer auf die Zustellung an. Da diese Maschinen relativ instabil sind kann man sowieso nur kleine Zustellungen fahren bei denen die Schnittkräfte dann so gering sind dass man es an den Spindeln nicht mehr viel merkt. Ich rede hier von Alu im 0-1mm Bereich  .


----------



## Stefan_1988 (6. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube wir kommen etwas vom Thema des Thread ab ^^



ingoingo schrieb:


> ... Zustellungen fahren bei denen die Schnittkräfte dann so gering sind dass man es an den Spindeln nicht mehr viel merkt... .



Also gibt es doch unterschiede, sagst du ja selber. Die unterschiedliche Rautiefe ist einfach da, kannst mal die Rautiefe messen oder einen Rugotest machen.

Kann man mit den Dinger überhaupt die nötige Schnittgeschwindigkeit fahren?


----------



## ingoingo (6. Januar 2012)

Stefan_1988 schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir kommen etwas vom Thema des Thread ab ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau. Der Punkt ist einfach es ist ne andere Welt als eine massive (CNC)Fräse.(an denen ich auch schon gearbeitet habe).

Vc ja. Aber natürlich mit kleineren zustellungen.


----------



## ohropax (7. Januar 2012)

Hallo Dennis,

ich hätte gerne ein Distanzhülse, mit der ich einen Nabendynamo, dh 100mm Einbaubreite, in eine Fatbike Gabel mit 135mm Einbaubreite einsetzen kann. Diese Hülse soll auf der nicht-Bremsseite dementsprechend 35mm überbrücken.

Kannst du so etwas drehen? Wenn ja, aus welchen Materialien?

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## Aragonion (9. Januar 2012)

Ich spiel auch schon länger mit dem Gedanken eine CNC Fräse zu bauen privat aber meine Vorstellungen sind nicht günstig (5 Achsen Simultan bei 100x75x50 cm Verfahrensweg rum) geschweige den leicht zu realisieren  ............
Müste man wohl als Portalfräsmaschine ausführen wegen der Z Achse.
Aber würd gern meine ganzen 2D Entwürfe aus dem Autocad mal in die Realität verfrachten und das Teil auch gegenfinanzieren über Arbeiten für Privat gegen Geld.


----------



## Stefan_1988 (9. Januar 2012)

Aragonion schrieb:


> Ich spiel auch schon länger mit dem Gedanken eine CNC Fräse zu bauen privat aber meine Vorstellungen sind nicht günstig (5 Achsen Simultan bei 100x75x50 cm Verfahrensweg rum) geschweige den leicht zu realisieren  ............
> Müste man wohl als Portalfräsmaschine ausführen wegen der Z Achse.
> Aber würd gern meine ganzen 2D Entwürfe aus dem Autocad mal in die Realität verfrachten und das Teil auch gegenfinanzieren über Arbeiten für Privat gegen Geld.


Da hat sich aber einer was vorgenommen 
Könnte ein interessantes Projekt werden. sag einfach mal bescheid, hab im Geschäft einen kompletten Maschinen Park.


----------



## DHK (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo Dennis,

Kannst du bei dir Teile aus hartanodisiertem Alu (oder event. V2A) mit einer h9-Passung (d=18mm) und einer OberflÃ¤che von Ra=0,6Î¼m fertigen? Oder wird das von den Forderungen zu schwer mit deiner Drehbank?
Wenn ja, dann mach ich dir demnÃ¤chst mal Zeichnungen fertig damit du dir das mal anschauen kannst.

GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## hst_trialer (26. Januar 2012)

Wo braucht man denn 0,6 Î¼m?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHK (26. Januar 2012)

als Lauffläche für Gleitlager.


----------



## Stefan_1988 (28. Januar 2012)

Ein Ra=0,6 sollte eigentlich kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. Februar 2012)

Davon brauch ich 4-5 Stück aus Alu. Möglich?
Würde dir das Teil per Post zusenden, für die passenden Maße. Da Du vlt. nicht die Möglichkeiten für den Sechskant hast, kann es gerne runde sein. Ich Feile es dann schnell passend. 
Mit Bohrung -Bremsenfittig. 

Gerne Angebot per Mail: [email protected]
Wenn es möglich ist, so schnell es geht.


----------



## Stefan_1988 (12. Februar 2012)

alles ist möglich ^^
nur die riffelung ist ohne cnc-drehmaschine etwas schwieriger


----------



## hst_trialer (12. Februar 2012)

Ungeachtet deines Leichtbauwahnes würde ich bei den Teilen echt von Aluminium abraten. Die Stutzen wurden lange dahin entwickelt, dass die nötigen Abzugs- und Querkräfte aufgenommen werden können. Bei Alu reicht die kleinste Querbelastung und die Teile werden dir vermutlich brechen!!! 

Vorschlag: Titan oder auf die paar Gramm dann doch verzichten.
Immerhin soll dein Bike doch fahrbar bleiben, und dazu gehört für mich auch Gewissheit zu haben, dass nicht jeden Moment etwas kaputt gehen könnte.


----------



## Next (12. Februar 2012)

Da muss ich allerdings hst_trialer recht geben...


----------



## Hoffes (12. Februar 2012)

Stefan_1988 schrieb:


> alles ist möglich ^^
> nur die riffelung ist ohne cnc-drehmaschine etwas schwieriger



oder ne cnc wo mann so ne kleine drehbank draufspannen kann
sowas hat mein Onkel ich glaub ich überfalle mal die fräßmaschine
muss nur noch Titan mir wo besorgen


----------



## ingoingo (12. Februar 2012)

Hoffes schrieb:


> oder ne cnc wo mann so ne kleine drehbank draufspannen kann
> sowas hat mein Onkel ich glaub ich überfalle mal die fräßmaschine
> muss nur noch Titan mir wo besorgen


----------



## Hoffes (13. Februar 2012)

ich mach mal nen bild wenn ich bei meinem onkel bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_1988 (13. Februar 2012)

Hoffes schrieb:


> oder ne cnc wo mann so ne kleine drehbank draufspannen kann
> sowas hat mein Onkel ich glaub ich überfalle mal die fräßmaschine
> muss nur noch Titan mir wo besorgen



das kann man auch auf einer konventionellen drehmaschine machen


----------



## ingoingo (13. Februar 2012)

so ist es, schnell einen Formstahl machen und anstechen.


----------



## Stefan_1988 (14. Februar 2012)

ingoingo schrieb:


> so ist es, schnell einen Formstahl machen und anstechen.


warum so aufwendig einfach kegeldrehen und fertig


----------



## ingoingo (14. Februar 2012)

Ich würde mir schnell einen Formstahl schleifen, dauernt den Oberschlitten zu verstellen halte ich für aufwändiger.


----------



## erwinosius (15. Februar 2012)

hmm...gerade der Hobbybastler hat vielleicht nicht so die professionelle Ausrüftung zum Schleifen der Stähle....Da kann es schon sein dass das Kegeldrehen einfacher ist....
Ganz zu schweigen davon dass nicht jeder seine eigenen Schneidwerkzeuge schleifen kann

gruß
erwin


----------



## yin (22. Februar 2012)

Hallo Next,

ich bräuchte eine Conversion 15mm to 9mm QR / Schnellspanner für eine DT Swiss 350 VR 15mm Nabe. Genaue Maße habe ich nicht aber ich denke außendurchmesser genau 15mm, innen 9mm, Breite 100mm +die beiden Zapfen fürs Ausfallende der Gabel..
Umgefähr wie auf dem Bild hier:

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e393/danglibitz/Bike%20Stuff/15mmtoQRConverter01_resize.jpg

Kannst sowas machen & was würde kosten (PM) ?
Wegen der Stabilität wäre wohl Stahl angesagt ..

ich könnte mir vorstellen daß Du von sowas auch eine kleine Serie verkaufen könntest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (23. Februar 2012)

Die gibts doch fertig...


----------



## Insomnia- (27. Februar 2012)

Hab mir was Fahrradfremdes fertigen lassen, bin vollstens zufrieden.
1A verarbeitung und 100% passgenau


----------



## Next (28. Februar 2012)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Hab mir was Fahrradfremdes fertigen lassen, bin vollstens zufrieden.
> 1A verarbeitung und 100% passgenau



Danke Danke Insomnia.Wünsche Dir noch viel Spaß damit.Wenn mal wieder was ist,einfach schreiben


----------



## Next (28. Februar 2012)

Ist alles kein problem aber bin erst wieder in 2 1/2 Wochen im Lande.Kann dich danach Kontaktieren und können alles weiter besprechen.Wenn das Zeitlich bei dir passt und es nicht all zu eilig ist.Danke


----------



## Next (28. Februar 2012)

yin schrieb:


> Hallo Next,
> 
> ich bräuchte eine Conversion 15mm to 9mm QR / Schnellspanner für eine DT Swiss 350 VR 15mm Nabe. Genaue Maße habe ich nicht aber ich denke außendurchmesser genau 15mm, innen 9mm, Breite 100mm +die beiden Zapfen fürs Ausfallende der Gabel..
> Umgefähr wie auf dem Bild hier:
> ...




Ist alles kein Problem allerdings bin ich erst wieder in 2 1/2 Wochen im Lande.Würde dich danach Kontaktieren und alles weitere besprechen wenn du es nicht zu eilig hast und es okay für dich ist.

Danke


----------



## Next (28. Februar 2012)

Hier noch mal an alle!!!Bin bis zum 19.3 leider nicht da.Könnt mir schreiben aber werde euch erst nach dem 19.3 antworten können.Bis dahin alles gute.

MFG NEXT


----------



## chicken07 (2. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen! 

Kann mir während der Abwesenheit von Next vielleicht jemand von Euch schon mal aushelfen? So wie ich das gelesen habe, haben ja mehrere von Euch die Möglichkeit, sowas herzustellen.

Habe nämlich ein kleines Schraubenproblem ...

Danke

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=568036


----------



## florianwagner (2. März 2012)

chicken07 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Kann mir während der Abwesenheit von Next vielleicht jemand von Euch schon mal aushelfen? So wie ich das gelesen habe, haben ja mehrere von Euch die Möglichkeit, sowas herzustellen.
> 
> ...



das teil dürfte eigentlich kein problem darstellen.


----------



## T26 (1. April 2012)

Next schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bin im besitz einer Konventionellen Drehbank und wollte hier mal drauf Aufmerksam machen.Falls irgendwelche Dreharbeiten anfallen bin ich gerne bereit dies zu machen...ob nach Zeichnung oder einfache Reperaturarbeiten.
> Bei fragen einfach schreiben...
> ...




Hallo,

kannst du mir diesen Spaces für meine Fatty drehen?  Material Aluminium, oder gibt es eine Alternative? Der Spacer sollte matt schwarz werden.

Danke für Info
T26


----------



## Next (2. April 2012)

T26 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kannst du mir diesen Spaces für meine Fatty drehen?  Material Aluminium, oder gibt es eine Alternative? Der Spacer sollte matt schwarz werden.
> 
> ...



Hab dir ne PN mit allen Details geschickt.

Gruß Next


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T26 (10. April 2012)

Next schrieb:


> Hab dir ne PN mit allen Details geschickt.
> 
> Gruß Next



Super gelaufen. Vielen Dank für deine perfekte Arbeit.


----------



## othu (11. April 2012)

Hi Next,

an meinem Trek Scratch Rahmen brauche ich an der Kettenstrebe Rillenlager deren innerer Ring höher ist als der äußere.

Bild:




Das schränkt leider die Auswahl der Lager sehr ein, man bekommt die meines Wissens nur bei Trek und/oder ENDURO BEARINGS; SKF und Co. haben sowas nicht im Programm.

Wenn ich dir so ein Lager schicke (neu und unbenutzt), könntest du mir dann einen, bzw. zwei Ringe machen der als Adapter auf einem normalen Kugellager dient?

Grüße
Otto


----------



## DHK (11. April 2012)

Bei den Lagern würde ich mich event. gleich mal mit ranhängen. Habe auch solche in meinem Bike...
@othu: Welche Maße haben deine genau? Und welche Lager willst du dann verwenden?


----------



## othu (11. April 2012)

Die nennen sich: 6903 2RS MAX-E 

Maße: 17mm x 30mm x 7/10mm (extended inner race one side)


Und ersetzen würde ich sie gerne durch normale
6903/61903 mit 17 x 30 x 7 mm + einen 19-20(außen)x17(innen)x3(höhe)mm Distanzring wenn ich denn jemand finde der mir den macht..


----------



## DHK (11. April 2012)

Ah ok, bei dir gibts wenigsten andere die ansonsten die gleichen Maße haben, ist bei mir nicht der Fall, somit hat sich das für mich schon wieder.


----------



## othu (11. April 2012)

Ich kenne das sonst nur von meinem Giant ReignX, da muss man hinter das Lager auch jeweils einen Distanzring auf die Achse fummeln, geht aber ganz gut wenn man den vor der Montage mit Fett am Lager "festklebt" und dann vorsichtig die Achse durch. 
So möchte ich das auch am Scratch haben, keine Ahnung warum für so eine Lappalie wieder eine Sonderlösung gefunden werden musste...


----------



## jan_hl (15. April 2012)

Kann mir hier jemand sowas bauen? Die vertikalen Aufnahmen an meinem Rahmen gehen mir auf den Sack und ich will endlich eine saubere Lösung für das problem haben.





Die genauen Maße würde ich die Tage nachreichen, das Bild ist nur ein Beispiel.


----------



## Stefan_1988 (17. April 2012)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Kann mir hier jemand sowas bauen? Die vertikalen Aufnahmen an meinem Rahmen gehen mir auf den Sack und ich will endlich eine saubere Lösung für das problem haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn sich sonst keiner findet würde ich mich breit schlagen lassen


----------



## echo trailer (13. Mai 2012)

Hi,
kannst du mir einen Kolben für den Echo-TR Bremsgriff bauen?
Maße sowie Zeichnung bekommst du selbstverständlich noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. Mai 2012)

Dreharbeiten... Wie sieht das mit Fräsen aus? Ich brauche eine Negativ Form für meinen Bremshebel + einen Positiv Kern zum Stempeln. (HS33 Hebel-4 Finger )
Zwei oder dreiteilig. Je nachdem ob und was machbar/bezahlbar ist. 
Eine Aluminium Form wäre ausreichend.


----------



## ingoingo (14. Mai 2012)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Dreharbeiten... Wie sieht das mit Fräsen aus? Ich brauche eine Negativ Form für meinen Bremshebel + einen Positiv Kern zum Stempeln. (HS33 Hebel-4 Finger )
> Zwei oder dreiteilig. Je nachdem ob und was machbar/bezahlbar ist.
> Eine Aluminium Form wäre ausreichend.





Ich habe dir gerade geantwortet. Aber grundsätzlich ohne Leute abfangen zu wollen, CNC Fräsarbeiten kann ich auch in zweiter hand erledigen lassen!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## echo trailer (15. Mai 2012)

Also ich frage jetzt noch mal.

Ich brauche einen Kolben für den Echo TR Bremsgriff. Zeichnung ist schon fertig. Material sollte Aluminium sein. Der bisherige Kunststoffkolben soll also durch einen aus Alu ersetzt werden.

Zeichnung steht, und kann per Mail zugesendet werden. 
Vielleicht kann sich ja mal jemand melden


----------



## hst_trialer (15. Mai 2012)

Warum alu?


----------



## jan_hl (18. Mai 2012)

ingoingo schrieb:


> Ich habe dir gerade geantwortet. Aber grundsätzlich ohne Leute abfangen zu wollen, CNC Fräsarbeiten kann ich auch in zweiter hand erledigen lassen!



Das kann ich bestätigen, dank Ingos Kumpel hab ich jetzt nie wieder Probleme mit der Kettenspannung


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (21. Mai 2012)

Ich brauche für mein neues vorhaben eine Alu Hülse mit Gewinde. 
Soll später als Trettlager dienen. Weiß jemand was da für ein Gewinde reinkommt?
Steuerrohr muss ich noch vermessen. Das wäre aber auch ein Auftrag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (21. Mai 2012)

Siehe dort unter Englisch/BSA:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Innenlager


----------



## Fujisan (21. Mai 2012)

@Next: Hast eine PN von mir .


----------



## mad1993max (21. Mai 2012)

Wollt nur Fragen ob das mit dem selbst drehen der teilte nicht die Garantie zamhaut weil mein Opa ist bzw war professioneller Dreher und da wurden mit so einige Sachen einfallen die ich mir machen könnte

Nexus S with MIUI V4 Talpatalk and Swype


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (21. Mai 2012)

mad1993max schrieb:


> Wollt nur Fragen ob das mit dem selbst drehen der teilte nicht die Garantie zamhaut weil mein Opa ist bzw war professioneller Dreher und da wurden mit so einige Sachen einfallen die ich mir machen könnte
> 
> Nexus S with MIUI V4 Talpatalk and Swype


 
Hab es vier mal gelesen und immer noch nicht verstanden. 
@Next
Hier die Daten bzw. was in Wiki steht:
Gewinde 34,8 x 1,058 -möglich?


----------



## hst_trialer (21. Mai 2012)

Schreibe doch einfach 1,37" x 24
Das sollte doch alles sagen.


----------



## echo trailer (29. Mai 2012)

Dank Flo Wagner, einen Kolben für den Echo TR Brmesgriff aus Aluminium und nicht mehr aus Plastik.
Jetzt müssen noch 2 O-Ringe her. Mal sehen wie es funktioniert. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## hst_trialer (29. Mai 2012)

Wie heisst das gute alte Sprichtwort... Gleich und Gleich zerreibt sich gern??? 
Nur Spaß, ich hoffe mal, dass der Zylinderraum zumindest eloxiert ist. Denn bei gleichen Reibpartnern ist selbst die beste Schmierung kein Garant für dauerhafte Funktion.
Außerdem sind Kunststoffkolben sehr Leistungsstark, wenn der richtige Kunststoff verwendet wird!


----------



## aibeekey (29. Mai 2012)

was würde es denn eigentlich pi mal daumen kosten ne gabel topcap mit nem loch in der mitte zu drehen?!
(also letztlich das gleiche topcap wie zB von ner u-turn feder nur mit nem anderen lochdurchmesser)

bleibt das unter ~30 euro?!

nur als groben richtwert, ob sich mein vorhaben überhaupt lohnen könnte...


----------



## Ketchyp (30. Mai 2012)

Wer hat Lust mir was zu fräsen? Grobe Abmaße vom Werkstück sind 150x50x40. Einfache Bearbeitungen. Material: was da ist. Rest gibts per PN.


----------



## Bombenkrator (30. Mai 2012)

marx. schrieb:


> was würde es denn eigentlich pi mal daumen kosten ne gabel topcap mit nem loch in der mitte zu drehen?!
> (also letztlich das gleiche topcap wie zB von ner u-turn feder nur mit nem anderen lochdurchmesser)
> 
> bleibt das unter ~30 euro?!
> ...



zeig mal wie das teil aussehen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwente (25. August 2012)

Hi,
könnte mir jemand die Schraube links im Bild fertigen? Entweder kann ich das defekte Musterteil schicken oder ne techn. Zeichnung erstellen.
Material ist Alu.
Einfach per PN melden, danke schonmal!


----------



## BB15 (23. Dezember 2012)

Ist dieses Thema noch aktuell? Dreht bzw fräst noch jemand?


----------



## benzman (23. Dezember 2012)

täglich....


----------



## mawalter (23. Dezember 2012)

-


----------



## JoeHaBe (8. Januar 2013)

Hey, 

ich suche jmd. der mir das eine Dämpferauge an der Kolbenstange bearbeitet:





Es soll dann so aussehen:





Also ein möglichst großes Gewinde haben (bzw. soviel Material wie möglich stehen bleiben..sollte so ca. 18mm Durchmesser haben) damit ich diesen Adapter als Verlängerung draufdrehen kann.  Problem ist, dass am Dämpferkolben hinten, wo gespannt wird ein Gewinde ist..das sollte natürlich ganz bleiben und der Kolben sollte auch nicht beschädigt werden..also die glatten Oberflächen.

Soll für ein Rahmen von Centurion sein-> LRS->320mm Dämpferlänge. Den Adapter dann auch noch hergestellt. Brauche da aber zwingend nur unten das Gewinde und oben die Bohrung..die Abflachung kann ich dann auch selber anbringen.

Kann das jmd. machen? Was würde es kosten? Grüße


----------



## JoeHaBe (10. Januar 2013)

dreht keiner mehr?
Grüße


----------



## hst_trialer (24. März 2013)

Ich hätte hier auch mal Bedarf an einer filigranen Fräsarbeit.
Ich benötige die abgebildeten Kabelhalter aus Aluminium. Es sind 2 Hälften die man über eine M2,5 Schraube miteinander verbindet. 
Ich brauche davon auf jeden Fall 4 richtig gute. Am besten aber ein paar mehr zum Ersatz, also vielleicht sogar 10Stk.

Kann mir hier jemand helfen?


----------



## frogmatic (7. Mai 2013)

Falls sich jemand findet, der mir was kleines dreht, wäre ich sehr froh:
ich brauche für eine ältere Race Face Kurbel Distanzscheiben fürs kleine KB, die 8,4mm Länge, bei 8mm Innen- und ca. 12 mm Außendurchmesser haben müssen!

Habe ich leider nirgends fertig gefunden...

*Edith* sagt: ich bin versorgt, es hat sich ein netter Drehkundiger gefunden - danke!


----------



## kuka.berlin (12. Juli 2013)

Ein Gruß an die Helden der Drehbänke und Fräsen 

Ich hab schon länger einen Kollegen, dem ich helfen will sein TREK zu verbessern.
Wir wollen die ABP-Maxle-Achse durch eine leichte Steckachse ersetzten.

Ein paar Leute hier hatte ich schon angesprochen, aber den war die lange 6er Bohrung zu aufwändig/kritisch.
(Auf die Bautteillänge gesehen mit ~200mm)

Wenn sich jemand meldet, der mein es hin zu bekommen. Bitte melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (12. Juli 2013)

Also ich hätte noch mehr bedenken, dass du über die geringe Wandstärke in der Mitte überhaupt das Anzugsmoment übertragen kannst. Und wenn, dann hast du einen echt schönen Zugstab, der vermutlich nicht so viel Vorspannung bringt. Ein loses Hinterrad wäre mir den Aufwand nicht wert!

Wie groß ist die Wandstärke und welches Material schwebt dir vor?
Welches Gewinde kommt drauf und wie hoch ist dein Anzugsmoment?
Schonmal die Vorspannkraft der Schraubverbindung ausgerechnet und dann mittels Querschnitt die zulässigen Spannungen ermittelt?


----------



## Insomnia- (12. Juli 2013)

erster Gedanke:
Du baust ne Dehnschraube


----------



## kuka.berlin (13. Juli 2013)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Also ich hätte noch mehr bedenken, dass du über die geringe Wandstärke in der Mitte überhaupt das Anzugsmoment übertragen kannst. Und wenn, dann hast du einen echt schönen Zugstab, der vermutlich nicht so viel Vorspannung bringt. Ein loses Hinterrad wäre mir den Aufwand nicht wert!
> 
> Wie groß ist die Wandstärke und welches Material schwebt dir vor?
> Welches Gewinde kommt drauf und wie hoch ist dein Anzugsmoment?
> Schonmal die Vorspannkraft der Schraubverbindung ausgerechnet und dann mittels Querschnitt die zulässigen Spannungen ermittelt?




Das Ding erstetzt die Maxle.
Das Drehmoment was man da mit dem kleinen Hebel aufbring liegt so bei 6-8Nm wenn man sich anstrengt 10Nm.

Der Querschnitt liegt bei ~35mm² (im Mittelteil.)

Gewinde wird das M12x1,75. 
Damit bekommt mann bei 10Nm (ohne Berücksichtigung das von dem Drehmoment noch was am Kopf 'hängen' bleib) ca. 8000N auf die Achse.

Das macht ~226 N/mm² Belastung.
Bei 7075 liegt Streckgrenze (Rp0,2) bei 480N/mm²

Mit FEM (Autodesk Simulation Multiphysics 2013) 
Dehnung bei ~0,2mm
Sicherheitsfaktor ~ 2,5 (Dehmoment + Zuglast)

Mein Kollege ist schon ein Leichtbauer, er weis auch wie er die Achse zu Behandeln hat.

btw. Die Maße hab ich mir ja nicht aus der Nase gezogen, die sind vom Vorbild abgeleitet (inkl. der Bohrung).


----------



## erwinosius (14. Juli 2013)




----------



## hst_trialer (14. Juli 2013)

Okay. Dann ist alles gut. Das war mir nicht bekannt, und das Teil sah ausgerechnet in der Mitte recht filigran aus.
Also auch von mir


----------



## frogmatic (15. Juli 2013)

Trotdem sehe ich einen Unterschied, denn bei der Maxle verklemmst du die Achse durch Spreizen gegen verdrehen, beim gewünschten Teil bringst du mehr Drehmoment zur Befestigung ein, oder...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## federweiser (2. August 2013)

Ahoi, wer bietet derzeit noch Dreharbeiten an ?

Grüße

Federweiser


----------



## Dr.Hasi (7. August 2013)

Hej,

ich schließe mich dem Vorredner an gibt es noch wen der eine Drehbank und etwas Zeit hat? Hätte Interesse ein Teil vom Durchmesser 65mm und Länge 55mm drehen zu lassen!

Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet!

Viele Grüße,

Florian


----------



## unchained (7. August 2013)

Ihr würdet doch eher Feedback bekommen wenn man von vornherein weiss worums geht. 

Eine kurze Skizze oder Bild reicht doch erstmal.


----------



## benzman (7. August 2013)

am besten technische zeichnung oder wenigsten eine werkstattskizze anhängen. so kann man gleich sehen mit was man es zu tun hat.

im prinzip geht alles, nur für geschenkt halt nicht.

gruß


----------



## Dr.Hasi (8. August 2013)

Hej,

also ich habe zwar bereits eine PM bekommen, aber da ich ja scheinbar ein bisschen Interesse geweckt habe hier mal eine grobe Zeichnung:




Es handelt sich um einen Lampenkopf. Er sollte wenn möglich aus AlMg1 oder einem eloxierbaren Aluminium sein!

Viele Grüße,

Florian


----------



## unchained (8. August 2013)

Interessant. Wie ist deine Preisvorstellung?


----------



## Dr.Hasi (8. August 2013)

Ich weiss, dass es nicht mal eben so gedreht ist... für den Hinterschnitt muss man wahrscheinlich einen extra Meißel herstellen oder?
Kannst mir ja mal ne PM schicken, wass du dafür so nehmen würdest?

Lg,

Flo


----------



## To-bi-bo (8. August 2013)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> Ich weiss, dass es nicht mal eben so gedreht ist... für den Hinterschnitt muss man wahrscheinlich einen extra Meißel herstellen oder?
> Kannst mir ja mal ne PM schicken, wass du dafür so nehmen würdest?
> 
> Lg,
> ...



Ich würde das Gehäuse auf der linken Seite einmal teilen, das senkt den Arbeitsaufwand enorm!


----------



## crazyeddie (9. August 2013)

ich habe eine aktuelle hope trialzone, zu sehen hier, und da müssen unbedingt diese messigfarbenen bolzen am hebel weg. hat die jemand schon mal selbst gefertigt? wenn nicht kann ich natürlich auch das original zuschicken.

eloxierbares alu würde ich vorziehen, irgendwas nicht-goldenes (stahl/titan) wäre aber auch ok. ich bräuchte wohl gleich ein paar mehr, da meine nächste bremse am mtb wohl auch hope bremshebel bekommt - die race sollten ja das gleiche teil verbaut haben.

freue mich über angebote. sollte bis ca. mitte september fertig sein, eilt also jetzt nicht so furchtbar.


----------



## NOS-Trial (10. August 2013)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> ...eloxierbares alu würde ich vorziehen...



generell würde ich vom gleichen Material aufjedenfall schonmal abraten, da sich das ganze mit der Zeit aufjedenfall nicht gut vertragen wird.
Die Messingbüchsen sind nämlich momentan nicht umsonst drin

aber ich denke ein guter Kunsstoff sollte vllt. die beste Möglichkeit sein...
(bsp. Magura HS33 TPA-Lagerung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (10. August 2013)

Von Kunststoff kann ich wiederum gleich abraten, da sich der mit dem feinen Gewinde nicht lange verträgt. Ich weiss nicht genau, aber vllt kann man ja auch Messing brünieren oder so. Dann sind zumindest die Sichtflächen dauerhaft schwarz.


----------



## hst_trialer (10. August 2013)

Eine Idee kam mir prompt noch: Bei der MT Serie wird zum Beispiel auch ein Gleitlager um die "Tonne" montiert! Also die Tonne ruhig aus Alu eloxiert oder brüniertem stahl machen und dann ein passenden Lagerwerkstoff aus Kunststoff aussen drüber. Bei Igus bekommt man auch die Lagermaterialien als Halbzeug zum selber drehen.


----------



## Nforcer (13. August 2013)

Kann mir jemand was aus einer 2mm CFK Platte fräsen? 
Die Teile haben die Maße von ca. 325 X 390mm. Datei kann ich dann gerne zuschicken.
Angebote bitte per PN


Gruß Matthias


----------



## benzman (14. August 2013)

lass den hope hebel wie er ist. die wissen schon warum sie messing (lagerbronze) genommen haben.

meine meinung


----------



## crazyeddie (21. August 2013)

ich weiß das auch, es ist aber farblich keine option. lieber tausch ich einmal im jahr den hebel.


----------



## frogmatic (22. August 2013)

Edding...?


----------



## unchained (22. August 2013)

Rauhe die Oberseite an und Lackiere sie. Fertig


----------



## crazyeddie (22. August 2013)

das hält doch alles nicht und irgendwo schimmert irgendwas durch. mit den kupferscheiben am fitting wirds funktionieren, da werde ich vermutlich mit plastidip lackieren. da bewegt sich ja nix.


----------



## M-A-U-I (22. August 2013)

Guten Abend Männer!

Könnt Ihr mir einen Bolzen für meine Rohloff Speedbone drehen?

An meinem Bike ist die Scheibenbremsaufnahme extem dick, sodass der Bolzen, der standardmäßig in der Speedbone ist, gar nicht in die Drehmomentabstützung eingreifen kann.

Im Anhang findet ihr eine Skizze (komme nicht vom Fach; ist so gut wie möglich) wie ich den neuen Bolzen benötige.
In dem Bolzen ist auch ein Gewinde - der Innendurchmesser (mit'm Messschieber gemessen) ist 4,2...mm. Ich weiß nicht was das für ein Gewinde ist M4 oder M5 oder ?
Die Ränder sind etwas abgerundet/ entgratet, dass habe ich nicht in der Skizze mit drauf.

Material? --> keine Ahnung (Hauptsache stabil!)

Wäre schön, wenn sich einer von euch dazu bereit erklären würde. Wenn's klappen sollte schreibt mir eine Nachricht, was ihr dafür haben wollt (zahle via Vorkasse).

Bilder mit höherer Auflösung kann ich euch gerne nochmal zuschicken.

Schönen Abend und sportliche Grüße


Marian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (6. März 2014)

Hi,

ist der Fred hier noch aktiv? Bräuchte ein paar Buchsen, Skizze im Anhang, ist noch nicht final (Freistich muss auch kein DIN509 sein...), nicht massstäblich...3D-Modell (Catia V5, .stp oder .iges) wäre auch kein Problem.... Material 7000er Alu


----------



## 12die4 (7. März 2014)

Moin!

Ich brauche drei Kleinteile für mein Epic (Modelljahr 2010). Die Teile fehlten, als ich Anfang Winter die Lager in meinem Hinterbau ausgetauscht habe. Waren scheinbar nie montiert oder der Vorbesitzer hat sie früher schon verschmissen. Jedenfalls möchte ich das Rad so nicht wieder zusammen bauen.
Die Ersatzteilsuche war jedoch sehr ernüchternd, da Specialized die Teile nur in Sets verkauft. Einmal das Lagerkit (mit billigen Chinalagern, die ich nicht brauche für 90€) und einmal das Bolzenkit (wobei ich keinen einzigen dieser Bolzen wirklich brauche, nochmal für 90€). Das heißt, ich müsste für die drei Kleinteile 180€ ausgeben.
Das ist natürlich absolut inakzeptabel.

Jetzt ist die Frage, ob mir jemand diese Teile hier auch einfach anfertigen könnte. Allerdings sind sie ziemlich filigran und daher brauch mal wohl eine Feinmechaniker Drehbank.
Konkret geht es um eine V2A Lagerdistanzscheibe mit nur 0,3mm Dicke und um zwei PTFE-Staubschutzscheiben.
Kriegt das hier einer maßhaltig hin?? Wäre toll.


----------



## hst_trialer (7. März 2014)

Für deine Lagerdistanzscheibe mit 0,3mm würde ich erstmal schauen ob die nicht Passscheiben mit dem richtigen Durchmesser findest. 0,3mm ist schon echt wenig.
Wie dick sollen die PTFE Scheiben sein?


----------



## 12die4 (7. März 2014)

Die PTFE Scheiben sind laut Specialized FSR Manual mit den Abmessungen 22x15x0,85mm. Also auch nicht viel dicker...


----------



## Trialside (15. März 2014)

Hey Leute, könnte mir jemand mit Drehbank evtl. eine Hülse drehen, mit der ich das Nadellagergehäuse für das Canyon Strive auspressen kann?

Abmessungen sind wie folgt:

Außendurchmesser: 20mm
Innendurchmesser: 17,3 mm
Länge: 20 mm

Es ist einfach ein kleines Stück Rohr mit leicht gefasten Kanten, damit das Dämpferauge geschont wird. Wäre toll, wenn auch das Material (Alu  sollte wohl gehen) bereitgestellt werden kann. Würde mich über eine PM mit Preisvorstellung freuen.

Edit: Ich habe bereits ein Angebot bekommen und bin vorerst nicht mehr auf der Suche.


----------



## Woll-E (22. März 2014)

Wer ist denn hier im Besitz oder Kontakt mit ner Drehbank ?

Ich bräuchte dringend *4 mal* Scheiben aus Edelstahl V2A

Außendurchmesser = 16 mm
Innengewinde = M5
Dicke t = 4mm

Zahle natürlich !!!


Grüsse Woll-E


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (22. März 2014)

Ich hätte eine Drehbank, aber kein Halbzeug in der Größe.


----------



## Woll-E (22. März 2014)

Na dann abdrehen


----------



## hst_trialer (22. März 2014)

Ich kann aber schlecht an ein 8mm Halbzeug etwas drandrehen!!!


----------



## Woll-E (22. März 2014)

Ach du kannst auch nicht mal das Einfachste 
*
So damit es nicht verloren geht*


































So hab mal in Photoshop ne Skizze gemacht. Schule und Arbeitsplanung sind fast
20 Jahre her. Hoffe ihr könnte damit was anfangen  Skizzen müssen ja nicht perfekt nach
Norm sein


----------



## erwinosius (22. März 2014)

Kann die Tage mal schaun ob ich evtl noch ein Stück VA rumliegen hab. Kann aber nicht garantieren dass es nicht auch 1.4571 ist.
Werd mich die Tage dann melden wenn ich was gefunden hab.

Gruß
erwin


----------



## Woll-E (22. März 2014)

Das muss nicht genau das Material sein. Normaler Werkzeugstahl reicht theoretisch auch.


----------



## family-biker (22. März 2014)

wäre super wenn mir einer aus nem stück edelstahl- oder messingrohr was drehen könnte.
ähnlich diesem teil hier:




rohr ist 22x1.5mm (22 aussen,19 innen)das gewinde ist 20x1 (mit4mm tiefe),die hülse bräuchte ich in 2 versionen,einmal so,dass es ein vorhandenes rohr um 20mm verlängern kann,einmal um 30mm.soll als verlängerung für eine akkuhülse dienen.

preisvorschläge per pn,freu mich über zuschriften diesbezüglich!


----------



## DHK (22. März 2014)

M20x1 dürfte aber bei 19mm Innen sehr sehr knapp werden...


----------



## family-biker (22. März 2014)

DHK schrieb:


> M20x1 dürfte aber bei 19mm Innen sehr sehr knapp werden...


also 18.5 innen bräuchte ich sicher,da in die akkuhülse 18650er zellen rein sollen,welche 18mm D haben


----------



## hst_trialer (22. März 2014)

DHK schrieb:


> M20x1 dürfte aber bei 19mm Innen sehr sehr knapp werden...


Das dachte ich auch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (22. März 2014)

ich hab das gemessen,es stimmt.um genau zu sein:
22.1 mm aussen, 18.93mm innen.ob 1.7 zehntel soviel ausschlag geben dass ich von euch ein okay bekomme,weiss ich nicht. 
so lange die hülse über 18.4mm innen liegt,gehen meine akkus da rein,null problemo.
wenn das reicht wäre ich immer noch über angebote dankbar.

edit:um zu verdeutlichen,dass es das teil bereits gibt(nur nicht mehr erhältlich)




 

das innengewinde im unteren bereich ist natürlich nicht sichtbar aber vorhanden  und auch 4.5mm tief. sowat bräuchte ich,einmalmit nem 15mm und einmal mit nem 30mm- aussenring.somit kann ich sowohl akkus mit 18650 in 18350er hülsen,als auch 18350 und 18650 mit 15mm hoher ladeelektronik betreiben.


----------



## erwinosius (24. März 2014)

@Woll-E: Hab ein Stück gefunden. Ø30mm 95mm lang. Ich könnte auch ein paar einzelne Scheiben Runterschneiden (sägen) das sollte aber der Dreher dann Sagen wie er es haben will.
Material wahrscheinlich 1.4301, evtl 1.4571; kann ich nicht genau sagen.
Falls Interesse besteht melde dich gerne.

gruß
erwin


----------



## JDEM (24. März 2014)

Gibt es hier jemanden der mir zwei Lagerbolzen drehen könnte?
Ist für einen nadelgelagerten Hinterbau (läuft direkt auf dem Bolzen), 14mm Durchmesser mit 75/85mm Länge und jeweils zwei Gewindebohrungen auf jeder Seite.

Danke und Grüße, Kuschi


----------



## Woll-E (24. März 2014)

@ erwinosius

PM ist raus.


Woll-E


----------



## hst_trialer (31. März 2014)

Da auch ich unterdessen eine kleine Drehbank habe muss ich mal umgehend mein soeben fertiggestelltes IS2000 Fräswerkzeug vorstellen.
Endlich keine schiefen Bremszangen mehr!
Mit dem Tool kann ich sowohl die Innen wie auch Außenseite plan fräsen, damit auch die Schraubenköpfe schön plan und parallel aufliegen. Ich hoffe, dass damit das Lösen der hinteren Bremszange passé ist.


----------



## benzman (1. April 2014)

geiles TEIL


----------



## hst_trialer (1. April 2014)

Ich werde noch ein paar Teile davon eloxieren, dann sieht es noch besser aus.


----------



## Woll-E (1. April 2014)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Ich werde noch ein paar Teile davon eloxieren, dann sieht es noch besser aus.


 
HST hat auch sämtliche Teile an seinem Bike im Tretlager und Steuersatz, welche man NICHT sieht, eloxiert, bzw bruniert xD
Hauptsache bunt


----------



## hst_trialer (1. April 2014)

Falls mein Rahmen irgendwann mal bricht kommen die tollsten Farben zum Vorschein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (1. April 2014)

Woll-E schrieb:


> HST hat auch sämtliche Teile an seinem Bike im Tretlager und Steuersatz, welche man NICHT sieht, eloxiert


Irgendwo gabs doch mal einen, der hatte seinen Rahmen eloxieren lassen. Leider stehen dann die Schweißnähte so vor, weil die irgendwie immer dunkler werden als der Rest des Rahmens. Frag mich, wie die das beim Liteville Rahmen gemacht haben.


----------



## erwinosius (1. April 2014)

Habe meinen Rahmen auch eloxieren lassen. Hat gut funktioniert auch wenn die Schweißnähte in dem Fall leicht heller waren. Kommt immer darauf an welcher Zusatz für die Schweißnähte verwendet wird ob das dann vorsticht oder nicht. Die Rockmans sind meist auch eloxiert, oder?


----------



## Machiavelli (6. April 2014)

Suche jemanden, der mir zwei Bashguards für ein 30 Zähne Ritzel fräst. Vom Prinzip sollte es so aufgebaut sein, wie der neue Shimano Saint Bashguard (http://www.athleteshop.nl/media/cat...f0d1ba5e241f914e856ff9/F/C/FC-M820-CD50_1.jpg). Sprich nur 1/4 eines normalen Bashs, der mit zwei der Befestigungsschrauben für ein 104mm Kettenblatt geklemmt wird.

Könnte auch extrem einfach ausfallen, sprich:
Umfang: 1/4 eines normalen 104er KBs + 1cm beim oberen Loch
Höhe: Lochmitte +2cm
Dicke: 5mm






Wäre toll, wenn sich jemand finden würde, der sowas fräst.


----------



## family-biker (6. April 2014)

sowas feilt man aus nem stück grob zugeschnittenem alu in einer stunde


----------



## Woll-E (6. April 2014)

Nimm nen Spider und montier ein nächst grösseres Kettenblatt und feil die Zacken ab  
Hält halt nur einen Einschlag stand ...

* dumm Gesabbel off *


----------



## family-biker (6. April 2014)

noch besser,kauf nen passenden bash und säg den in mehrere teile 

du woll-e,ich glaub wir kriegen eine auf den deckel wenn die das lesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (6. April 2014)

Also mir kam auch als erstes die Idee einen Bash zu kaufen und den zu zersägen. Einfacher und schneller geht doch kaum!


----------



## Woll-E (6. April 2014)

Ok ein schlauen Spruch noch  dann bin ich still.
So gut fahren, dass man kein Bashguard braucht.
Kein Bash = kein Gewicht = kein Stress ....

[ Weil ich so imba Skills habe, habe ich nen Bash + Carbonschutz fürs Unterrohr + Gummischlauch ]


----------



## family-biker (6. April 2014)

ich setze äusserst selten mit dem bash auf,aber ich hab mir,seit der drauf ist,kein stück jeans mehr rausgestanzt


----------



## Machiavelli (7. April 2014)

Oh mei 

Das Problem mit dem zersägen ist schlicht und einfach, dass ich dann wenigstens einen Bash für ein 32er KB nehmen müsste und dann wieder jede Menge Bodenfreiheit verliere. Ein altes KB zersägen kommt auch nicht in Frage, da die Dinger dann wirklich genau einen Einschlag aushalten. Selber feilen, tut dem Ästheten in mir weh. Außerdem sind die Löcher in 5mm dickem Alu dann doch nicht so leicht hinzubekommen, da man die Schrauben ja versenken können muss.

Zum besseren Verständnis vielleicht: Ich fahre Freeride HTs, die sehr trialig (fein gerastete Nabe, hohes Tretlager usw.) aufgebaut sind und auch entsprechend gefahren werden.


----------



## family-biker (7. April 2014)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> Oh mei



mein holzfeller trials bash hat 104 lochkreis und deckt bis zu 24t ab,was sagt man dazu?
ästhetischer als selber feilen,schleifen und polieren geht imo nicht,but oh well.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (9. April 2014)

Hej zusammen,

Hat von euch jemand die Möglichkeit einen Edelstahl-Keil zu Fräsen? Die Maße kann ich heute Abend einstellen.

Viele Grüße,

Florian


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spcialized Fan (21. April 2014)

Hallo,

hat jemand von Euch evt. Lust eine Buchse zu Drehen? Toleranz liegt bei ca. +/- 0,2 mm (also nichts genaues) und Material einfacher Kunststoff oder Alu.

Grüße


----------



## Surtre (7. Juli 2014)

Kann jemand von euch 0,3 oder 0,5mm dünne Carbonplatten nach *.dxf, *.dwg o.ä. zuschneiden? 
Ich benötige einen Eingreifschutz für die Stege einer Bremsscheibe: 




Danke


----------



## erwinosius (7. Juli 2014)

oh shit ist das pornös. Bitte mal ein Bild vom ganzen Rad. 
Carbon schneiden kann ich nicht anbieten. Eher Laserschneiden. Aber so dünnes Material haben wir leider nicht.

@
*Machiavelli*: Ich könnte dir evtl anbieten das Teil laserschneiden zu lassen. Müsste mal fragen ob wir 5mm Alu haben. Aber wenn dann nur MG3 oder MG5, nicht besser!


----------



## Surtre (7. Juli 2014)

@erwino: Lasergeschnitten wäre auch o.k., das Carbon könnte ich anliefern. 

Akteull ist das Rad noch ohne Bremse unterwegs:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jjtr (7. Juli 2014)

Wenn Du den Kurzen jetzt an High End gewöhnst, wirds spätestens zur Pubertät dann aber richtig teuer...


----------



## jjtr (7. Juli 2014)

Aber angemessen übertrieben, muss ich schon zugeben.


----------



## Surtre (8. Juli 2014)

Solange sie bei den Rädern bleibt und nicht plötzlich auf Pferde wechselt ist das o.k.


----------



## erwinosius (8. Juli 2014)

@Surtre: Hast mich leider falsch verstanden. Das mit dem Laserschneiden war auf Machiavelli bezogen. Wir können bei uns leider kein Carbon schneiden.
Aber schau mal hier: http://carbon2you.de/index.php

Und ich glaube Radfahren ist in jedem Fall noch billiger als PFERDE!!!

gruß
erwin


----------



## frogmatic (8. Juli 2014)

Ich kenne etliche Mädels, die radeln *und* reiten


----------



## Surtre (16. Juli 2014)

erwinosius schrieb:


> @Surtre:


Vielen, vielen Dank für den Tipp! Der Shop ist angenehm unkompliziert und schnell.
Aktueller Stand:



Nach dem Urlaub geht es weiter.


----------



## sensiminded (17. Juli 2014)

Das ist ja geil! Kann man so ein fertiges Rad mit Scheibe bei dir bestellen?

VG Alex


----------



## Surtre (18. Juli 2014)

Nein, soweit ist es noch nicht.  Ich hatte zwischenzeitlich darüber nachgedacht auch die Naben selbst zu bauen. Evtl. kommt beim folgenden Fahrrad der Bedarf auf.
Zwei Carbonabdeckscheiben habe ich noch übrig.


----------



## erwinosius (18. Juli 2014)

jetzt fehlt nur noch die PM Aufnahme am Rahmen.....zum Glück hab ich schon ein Laufrad......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sensiminded (19. Juli 2014)

Ich brauche in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft eins ;-)

VG Alex


----------



## benzman (19. Juli 2014)

...naben... da hätt ich ne adresse....


----------



## Surtre (19. Juli 2014)

erwinosius schrieb:


> jetzt fehlt nur noch die PM Aufnahme am Rahmen.....zum Glück hab ich schon ein Laufrad......


Die Bremsaufnahme am Rahmen ist doch schon längst fertig.


----------



## Brainman (27. Oktober 2014)

Hallo!
Ist da jemand der mir meine Kunststoff Topcaps aus Alu fertigen kann, möchte ?


----------



## Hoffes (25. November 2014)

hi

kommt jemand von euch an 7020er alu Blech ran am liebsten 1,5mm dick


----------



## florianwagner (26. November 2014)

Hoffes schrieb:


> hi
> 
> kommt jemand von euch an 7020er alu Blech ran am liebsten 1,5mm dick



was willste denn bauen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (26. November 2014)

verrate ich ned


----------



## benzman (26. November 2014)

http://www.ameco.de/lagerliste/aluminium/bleche/bleche-standardformate/en-aw-7020/


----------



## Hoffes (27. November 2014)

danke benzman

wenn jemand weis wo man 1,5er blech her bekommt darf es gerne mir verraten


----------



## erwinosius (28. November 2014)

Du solltest vielleicht ein bisschen spezifischer werden. Welche Mengen brauchst du denn? Wenn du mit 2qm was anfangen kannst, kannst du einfach beim nächsten Metallhandel mal anfragen. Firmen gibts da genug.

gruß
erwin


----------



## benzman (28. November 2014)

1,5er kann ich dir besorgen, leider weiß keiner wieviel du eigentlich brauchst............ willst du das rad neu erfinden? ich wette das gibts schon.........


----------



## Hoffes (28. November 2014)

brauch eig für den Anfang nur

2 streifen von 600*115 glaub ich wars

und dann noch ein Stück 150*150


ist nur grob jetzt
benzma kannst mir ja mal schreiben was des ca kosten würde per pm


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Januar 2015)

Mal eine Frage an die fähigen Leute: ist jemand in der Lage und Willens, ein Schaltauge (oder auch zwei) zu drehen? Der Hintergrund ist der, dass das Originalschaltauge recht schwer zu bekommen ist und es dann noch sehr fragil ist. Ein Muster (allerdings zerbrochen) habe ich da. Bekommt man dann da auch die übliche Sollbruchstelle hinein?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## erwinosius (13. Januar 2015)

Schaltauge drehen ist eher schwierig. Ist ja normal kein rundes Teil.
Wenn dann musst du das Fräsen lassen. Gibt hier aber bestimmt auch leute die das können.

Mach doch mal ein Bild und zeig konkret was du brauchst.

gruß
erwin


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Januar 2015)

Ich weiß auch gar nicht, wieso ich das Wort "drehen" benutzt habe. Ja, fräsen ist richtig.
Ich hatte eigentlich auch in Erinnerung, dass es einen "Fräsarbeiten für Jedermann"-Thread gab, aber da scheine ich mich geirrt zu haben.
Bild kann ich heute Abend mal posten.


----------



## aemkei77 (13. Januar 2015)

ich hab hier http://schaltaugen-shop.de/ welche für mein Canyon gekauft (gefräst), die haben eine deutlich bessere Qualität als die originale Gussteile. Solltest du das benötigte finden, greif zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Januar 2015)

Ach Mist, jetzt habe ich das Bild vergessen. Ich habe schon alle erdenklichen Shops durch, da gibt's leider nix wirklich Passendes. Das Schaltauge gibt es in genau einem Shop. Das ist dann aber das windige Originalteil.


----------



## trialkoxxer (14. Januar 2015)

Thema Schaltauge:

das habe ich vor ein paar wochen selber erst für mein GT zaskar team gemacht. ein neues hätte mich mit versand wohl 25€ gekostet.... und für ca. 50€ wollte ich mir definitiv keine schaltaugen leisten!
benötigst du es für einen trialrahmen?! was kostet denn ein ersatz auge in deinem fall?! ich könnte mir vorstellen das es im "normalen" rahmen liegt vom preis und nicht so exklusiv ist wie so ein ding von einem zaskar??! deshalb möchte ich auch bezweifeln das du jmd. finden wirst der dir 1-2 schaltaugen fräst zu einem preis den du bereit wärst zu zahlen. kauf dir doch lieber zwei stück und fertig?!


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Januar 2015)

Wow, sieht gut aus.
Ich brauche eins für ein MTB.







Ein neues, das *vielleicht* passen würde, kostet knapp über 30 € und ist ebenso fragil. Da nützt es mir auch leider nichts, wenn ich zwei bestelle. Ist glaube ich schwerer zu bekommen als für ein Zaskar. Der Rahmen ist ein Maßrahmen und der Händler, von dem mein Rahmenbauer Ausfallenden und Schaltauge hatte, ist momentan nicht mehr aktiv. Es gab solche Schaltaugen mal bei bestimmten Modellen von Fixie Inc. Allerdings sind die meist von außen (Schaltwerksseite) und nicht von innen (Laufradseite) befestigt und Fixie Inc./Cycles for Heroes gibt's m. W. auch nicht mehr so wirklich. Ich habe jetzt erst einmal gebrauchten Ersatz vom Rahmenbauer, jedoch ist das wohl auch nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis das nachgibt.
Vielen Dank schonmal fürs Feedback.


----------



## trialkoxxer (14. Januar 2015)

Schreib mir mal eine pn mit deiner email Adresse. Grüße Alex


----------



## hst_trialer (16. Januar 2015)

So ein paar konvetionelle Sachen kann auch ich mittlerweile herstellen:



 




Inklusive anschließendem Eloxieren.


----------



## hst_trialer (18. Januar 2015)

Für die Bremse habe ich übrigens eine passgenaue Hülse gedreht und eingepresst. Dank etwas Loctite hält das ewig und bleibt auch dicht. Das Schnüffelloch mit sagenhaften 0,5mm Durchmesser wird nach dem eloxieren gebohrt.
Und schon hat man 20% mehr Leistung. 
Der passende Kolben wird auch noch gedreht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Januar 2015)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> So ein paar konvetionelle Sachen kann auch ich mittlerweile herstellen:
> Inklusive anschließendem Eloxieren.



Das Eloxieren wäre auf jeden Fall mal interessant.


----------



## erwinosius (19. Januar 2015)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Für die Bremse habe ich übrigens eine passgenaue Hülse gedreht und eingepresst. Dank etwas Loctite hält das ewig und bleibt auch dicht. Das Schnüffelloch mit sagenhaften 0,5mm Durchmesser wird nach dem eloxieren gebohrt.
> Und schon hat man 20% mehr Leistung.
> Der passende Kolben wird auch noch gedreht.



gut wenn man weiß was man tut. Aber gab es die alte Marta nicht in rot?

Jetzt noch mit Carbonhebelei. Das wird fein.

gruß
erwin


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Januar 2015)

Carbonhebel ist gesetzt! Den Deckel muss ich aber selber schwarz lackieren, da ich nur rote habe.

Die Marta gab es rot, aber das war ein Birdeauxrot, ich wollte aber feuerrot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (19. Januar 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wow, sieht gut aus.
> Ich brauche eins für ein MTB.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube ich hab das gleiche schaltauge am pure blood. Gibts zb hier
http://www.fahrrad.de/fixie-inc-schaltauge-cnc-crblpb-322227.html


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Januar 2015)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich hab das gleiche schaltauge am pure blood. Gibts zb hier
> http://www.fahrrad.de/fixie-inc-schaltauge-cnc-crblpb-322227.html



Danke für den Hinweis. Dieses Schaltauge habe ich auch gefunden. Auf dem Bild meines zerbrochenen Schaltauges sieht man das schlecht, aber die Befestigung ist anders. Richtig ist, dass das Schaltauge von Fixie Inc stammt. Aber selbst wenn ich das Originalteil nachkaufe, kann ich davon ausgehen, dass es ebenso nach einiger Zeit abbricht. Ich bin mit diesem nämlich nie aufs Schaltwerk gefallen. Das Schaltauge ist einfach beim Schalten abgebrochen.
Wie dem auch sei, ich habe durch diesen Thread jemanden gefunden, der mir helfen kann


----------



## ONE78 (20. Januar 2015)

was ist denn bei dir anders? ich bin auch auf der suche nach alternativen, sammelbestellung?


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Januar 2015)

Das verlinkte Schaltauge ist an der Außenseite (Schaltwerk) flach und wird m. E. auch von außen montiert. Bei meinem ist es genau anders herum.
Falls dem nicht so ist (weil das Bild vom Schaltauge bei Fahrrad.de bspw. spiegelverkehrt ist), ist es auch egal, da ich mir nicht noch einmal unverschuldet das Schaltauge abreißen möchte.


----------



## Insomnia- (20. Januar 2015)

Also ich brauche ein ritzeladapter...
Für die Hinterachse eines Karts mit Aufnahme für das ritzel des verbauten Motorrad motors...
Aus Stahl... schweißbar. 
Wer kann mir das anbieten?


----------



## Hoffes (24. Januar 2015)

wie sieht sowas aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (24. Januar 2015)

Scheib 10mm stark mit ner mittelbohrung von 40mm
Und 5 m8x1 Bohrungen  mit lochabstand 80mm

Genaue Maße liefer ich dem Hersteller dann.


----------



## erwinosius (25. Januar 2015)

Wenn es nur eine 2D Kontur ist kann ich das Ganze lasern lassen. 
Allerdings können wir glaub ich nur 8mm bearbeiten. Fräsen und sonstiges ist aber nicht möglich.
Melde dich, falls Interesse besteht

Gruß
erwin


----------



## Insomnia- (26. Januar 2015)

Ja 2D haut hin.
Ich hol die Maße rann dann meld ich mich


----------



## Next (31. Januar 2015)

Das ganze könnte ich dir auch drehen!?Bohrungen wären auch kein Problem!


Insomnia- schrieb:


> Scheib 10mm stark mit ner mittelbohrung von 40mm
> Und 5 m8x1 Bohrungen  mit lochabstand 80mm
> 
> Genaue Maße liefer ich dem Hersteller dann.


----------



## Insomnia- (2. Februar 2015)

Erwinosiousimus ist drann, wenns nichts wird mit dem lasern meld ich mich bei dir danke


----------



## erwinosius (4. Februar 2015)

schon fertig


----------



## Insomnia- (4. Februar 2015)

Ich liebe dich.


----------



## hst_trialer (4. Februar 2015)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Ich liebe dich.


So einfach bist du zu begeistern?


----------



## erwinosius (5. Februar 2015)

anscheinend. Wenn das so weiter geht kann ich in Zukunft nichts mehr für dich machen. Das wird mir dann doch zu intim.

Ich hätte das Teil sowieso eher so gemacht:






gruß
erwin


----------



## Insomnia- (5. Februar 2015)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> So einfach bist du zu begeistern?


Es sind die kleinen Dinge im Leben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (5. Februar 2015)




----------



## jensn84 (24. März 2015)

kann mir jemand bei einem Rundstab in 250mm Länge + 38mm Durchmesser an einer Seite auf 20mm Länge auf 34,7mm abgedreht helfen?





Material kann PVC, POM aber auch Metalle sein...könnte ich auch besorgen aber wenn das sogar jemand hat umso besser 

p.s. beim lesen älterer Posts habe ich gemerkt, dass ich vll. noch schreiben sollte das ich natürlich dafür zahle


----------



## Symion (24. März 2015)

Da braucht wohl ne 35er Gabel neue Buchsen


----------



## kuka.berlin (3. April 2015)

Guten Morgen,

ich bin noch auf der Suche um die beiden Teile hier zu fertigen. Im Prizip Drehteile mit 2° Versatz der Aussen- und Innenkontur, sowie je einer gleichbleibenden Rundung konkav und konvex.

7075T6 Als Material wäre wünschenswert, schwarze Eloxierung optional.
Zeichnung und Maße/Passungen gibt es bei Bedarf.

 Kuka


----------



## Master | Torben (5. Juni 2015)

Ahoi in die Runde.

Ich bräuchte eine M10x1 Feingewinde Schraube.
60mm sollte sie lang sein und wenn möglich einen Innensechskant haben - könnte das jemand von euch übernehmen?


----------



## erwinosius (6. Juni 2015)

wie wäre es damit? billiger wirds nicht!
http://www.ebay.de/itm/2St-Zylinder...48?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item2a4c500b68


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Juli 2016)

brauche ein ganz einfaches drehteil:

material: pom (farbe egal)
abmaße: durchmesser 28,2 mm - 0,05 mm x länge 40 mm +/- 1 mm
mittig durchgehend ein gewinde M 5.


----------



## BigVolker (16. Januar 2017)

Hallo Leute,
ich brauche für eine Kettenführung zwei neue Gleitelemente. Bei meiner Roox Chaindog sind das zwei kleine Zylinder mit 20 mm Durchmesser & 9 mm Höhe. Zusätzlich haben sie mittig eine Bohrung für eine M4 Schraube.

Was ist das geeignetste Material? POM?

Hat einer Zeit mir eine kleine Anzahl davon zu drehen (4 - 6 Stück)? Natürlich gegen Bezahlung!


----------



## veraono (25. April 2017)

Ich zitier das mal hier her in der großen Hoffnung geholfen zu werden :





veraono schrieb:


> Mal eine Laien-Frage an die Routiniers hier:
> Wäre es ohne übertriebenen Aufwand möglich einen Hope pro 2 Freilauf:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## husaberg_pue (28. April 2017)

veraono schrieb:


> Ich zitier das mal hier her in der großen Hoffnung geholfen zu werden :


 Ich würde mal sagen: NEIN. Das Lager hat einen Bund wo es anschlägt. Dieser ist nicht mehr vorhanden, wenn du alles 4,5mm nach innen versetzt. Einzige Möglichkeit wäre eine Scheibe, welche dann aber auch wenig Fläche zu Abstützen hätte. Außerdem ist es nicht ohne, den Gewindegang auf der Drehbank wiederzufinden. Bei etwas gröberen Gewinden ist das kein Problem, bei diesem Feingewinde kann es allerdings in die Hose gehen.


----------



## hst_trialer (28. April 2017)

Ich denke schon dass das alles geht. Es sind immerhin 2 Lager drin mit reichlich Lagerabstand. Da Hope nicht sinnfreien Leichtbau macht wie Tune, wird bestimmt auch noch Material für einen axialen Lageranschlag da sein. 
Man müsste aber die Nabe mal einmessen, also zumindest Freilauf und Achse. Beim Gewinde könnte es reichen mit einem passender Schneider einfach im bestehenden Gewinde an zu setzen. Und ich bin eh der Meinung, dass entgegen der Theorie das Gewinde auch an der Drehbank ausreichend gut wieder getroffen werden kann. 

Wie lange kannst du auf die Teile verzichten um sie erstmal zu vermessen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (28. April 2017)

habe hier einen gerissenen hope pro 2 evo freilauf liegen ...


----------



## husaberg_pue (28. April 2017)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> ... wird bestimmt auch noch Material für einen axialen Lageranschlag da sein.



Stimmt, die Lager sind ja von rechts eingepresst, sorry. Dann geht´s natürlich mit dem Lagersitz.
Das Gewinde würde mir trotzdem Sorgen bereiten. Klar kann man den Gang finden, aber es kann auch in die Hose gehen...und man hat keinen Gewindeauslauf.
Gescheut hätte ich mich in meiner Dreherzeit vor dieser Aufgabe nicht, aber ich hätte auch keine Gelinggarantie gegeben.


----------



## veraono (28. April 2017)

Also danke erstmal fürs Feedback!  Es stimmt schon, ich müsste den mal richtig vermessen.
Mir ging's nur vorab im ersten Schritt um eine Einschätzung, ob das überhaupt ohne große Umstände “nebenher“ von jemand hier umzusetzen wäre.
Meine Vorstellung bezüglich Gewinde war , dass das dem abzudrehenden  Teil  zum Opfer fiele und dann  komplett neu geschnitten (sollte nach meinen Recherchen 30x0,75 sein) werden würde, aber das natürlich ohne gemessen zu haben.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. April 2017)

nach dem abdrehen bleiben ca. 2 gewindegänge (inkl. auslauf) stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (29. April 2017)

k_star schrieb:


> nach dem abdrehen bleiben ca. 2 gewindegänge (inkl. auslauf) stehen.


Super, danke fürs schnelle Messen 
Ich muss mal schauen ob ich die Tage dazu Komme das Ding mal auszubauen und mir genau anzuschauen.


hst_trialer schrieb:


> Wie lange kannst du auf die Teile verzichten um sie erstmal zu vermessen?


Könnte das schon evtl die nächsten Tage mal ausführlich machen und eine Zeichnung anfertigen. 
Nur die Lager würde ich jetzt nur sehr ungern auspressen, bevor ich nicht jemand gefunden hab, der mich Fertigungstechnisch unterstützen würde.


----------



## hst_trialer (6. Mai 2017)

Würde es mir schon zutrauen dir das zu machen aber ich packe es zeitlich vermutlich nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## utilitycrash (15. Juni 2017)

Hallo, ich habe hier eine Kind Shocks i950 Teleskop Sattelstütze mit einem Außenmaß von 31,6mm und suche jemanden der mir die Stütze auf 30,9mm abdrehen kann. Natürlich gegen Bezahlung!


----------



## Sasha (12. Juli 2017)

utilitycrash schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe hier eine Kind Shocks i950 Teleskop Sattelstütze mit einem Außenmaß von 31,6mm und suche jemanden der mir die Stütze auf 30,9mm abdrehen kann. Natürlich gegen Bezahlung!


sollte kein Problem sein.
kannst du mir mal n Bild zukommen lassen?


----------



## utilitycrash (15. Juli 2017)

Es handelt sich dabei um das Standrohr in dem das Tauchrohr der Teleskop Sattelstütze läuft. Das Standrohr hat einen Durchmesser von 31,6 mm. Am oberen Ende verdickt sich der Außendurchmesser, da sich dort der Lagersitz mit eingepresstem Lager befindet. Das Standrohr muss auf einer Länge von 195 mm auf einen Durchmesser von 30,9 mm abgedreht werden (Also bis knapp unter dem Übergang des Lagersitzes).


----------



## Sasha (18. Juli 2017)

@utilitycrash 
Schreib mir ne p.m. dann klären wir es ab und ich mache es fertig

Gruß


----------



## Feinkost (26. Februar 2018)

Kann mir jemand dabei helfen. 
Kleinstmengen bekomme ich hier in Potsdam bei keinem Dreher unter. 
Brauche jeweils 1 Stück: 
Material Alu


----------



## Symion (26. Februar 2018)

Vorbauspacer?
Wie fest müsste das Alu sein, ggf. günstiges Rohrmaterial?


----------



## Feinkost (26. Februar 2018)

Symion schrieb:


> Vorbauspacer?
> Wie fest müsste das Alu sein, ggf. günstiges Rohrmaterial?



Soll als Spacer zwischen Feder und Federteller dienen. 
Möchte eine Fox SLS Feder in einem Marzocchi Moto Dämpfer fahren. Leider ist die Feder etwas kurz. 
Zur Festigkeit kann ich Dir sonst leider nicht viel sagen


----------



## Feinkost (26. Februar 2018)

ach ja, mir ist der Herstellungsprozess ziemlich egal. Ob CNC oder Drehbank... egal. 
Habe gerade erfahren, dass eine Drehbank wohl günstiger für die Stückmenge ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (26. Februar 2018)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computerized_Numerical_Control


----------



## Symion (26. Februar 2018)

Hm, da bietet sich POM an. Allerdings geht so etwas nur um den Dämpferkörper, da der untere Teller zwingend die Feder führen muss


----------



## Feinkost (26. Februar 2018)

Habe schon Hilfe gefunden. 

Werde berichten wie es dann mit dem Einbau und der Performance passt. 
Vielen Dank soweit.


----------



## Synapse (22. April 2018)

Jetzt mal die Profis gefragt: Wie hoch schätzt ihr die Schwierigkeit ein *Rohloff-Gehäuse* selbst zu drehen? 

Von außen gesehen doch ein relativ simples Drehteil - aber man weiss nicht, was einen Innen erwartet ?

Welche Schwierigkeiten seht ihr ? Für einen Profi machbar ?


----------



## Zonenrider (22. April 2018)

Synapse schrieb:


> Jetzt mal die Profis gefragt: Wie hoch schätzt ihr die Schwierigkeit ein *Rohloff-Gehäuse* selbst zu drehen?
> 
> Von außen gesehen doch ein relativ simples Drehteil - aber man weiss nicht, was einen Innen erwartet ?
> 
> Welche Schwierigkeiten seht ihr ? Für einen Profi machbar ?


Da wäre es Sinnvoll Du würdest eine Nabe zerlegen und vermessen. Dann kannst Du am besten einschätzen wie groß der Aufwand ist.


----------



## Berrrnd (22. April 2018)

zu aller anfang müsstest du das gehäuse erst mal richtig vermessen. 
alleine das wird schon nicht ohne.


----------



## Sasha (22. April 2018)

Zu vergessen ist auch nicht, das die ganze Mechanik da drin, irgendwie auch mit dem Gehäuse verbunden ist.
Sprich, das mehrstufige Planetengetriebe irgendwie mit dem Gehäuse verbunden ist, und da stellt sich die Frage wie einfach man das realisieren kann.


----------



## Sasha (22. April 2018)

Anhand der Grafik ist gut zu sehen wie das ganze aussieht.es sind auf jedenfalls ein paar lagersitze und Passungen dabei


----------



## Sasha (22. April 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Synapse (22. April 2018)

Naja - vor Jahren gab es ja mal von Phil Wood ein eigenes Rohloff-Gehäuse (https://philwoodco.wordpress.com/2011/02/16/36-hole-phil-wood-hub-shell-for-rohloff-hub/) 

Da hab ich mich halt gefragt, ob nicht ein versierter Techniker das auch kann...


----------



## Sasha (22. April 2018)

Machbar ist alles  die Frage ist ob der Aufwand sich lohnt.

Prinzipiell denke ich das es machbar ist, und auch nicht extrem schwer, am einfachsten zu beurteilen wäre es, wenn man eine zum zerlegen hätte. Dann könnte ich die vermessen, cad erstellen und drehen, fräsen.
Ich hatte auch schon überleget, meine Rohloff hat keine disc Aufnahme. Und ich hätte gern n Deckel mit disc. 
Irgendwann werd ich mich dem mal Annehmen


----------



## florianwagner (1. Juli 2018)

Ist zwar keine Dreharbeit im eigentlichen sinne, aber auf jeden Fall Eigenbau. Nach langer Abwesenheit kommt mal wieder n Teil von mir, dass ich schon lange im Hinterkopf hatte aber bisher noch nicht realisiert wurde. Der 14gr. Rockring. Die nächste Zeit wird zeigen, ob und wie sich das Teil schlägt. Ich überlege auch nochmal Material zu bestellen, das Design etwas zu verändern um Gewicht zu sparen und bei gegebenem Interesse zwei bis drei mehr zu machen.


----------

